# Ridgid Camera



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm in the market for a new camera. I have a demo set up with a Ridgid rep for later in the week at their facility in Elyria, Ohio. The only camera I have ever used is the full size Ridgid camera. In several phone conversations with the rep, he seems to be pushing either the mini or the new rm200. Why?

I'm not necessarily against the mini or the new rm200 but from my experience the full size camera is a lot beefier IMO. I camera mostly 4" and 6" lines.

Can you give me your opinion between the mini and the full size camera?

I don't suppose there are a lot of people with experience on the rm200 but if there are I'd love to hear them.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the Mini. Does all my camera work. Works well enough, but I can see me adding a full size camera down the line. I thought about getting the RM200. Talked to a guy that loves his, but I decided on the Mini since it was quite a bit cheaper, plus it has a proven tract record.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I had my demo today. Being at the Ridgid corporate facilities is like being a kid on Christmas morning! 

I was not impressed with the RM 200. I've read great things about picture quality and such but in all honesty it did not seem to have enough light to make out much detail in a 4" PVC line. Even the rep said the lighting is better on the mini. 

The lighting and picture quality on the full size camera was better than the mini so even though the full size is more coin, I'm leaning toward the full size unless someone can convince me otherwise. 

The CS10 and CS6 monitors are sweet. I like the small compact version of the CS6 but the picture quality seems better on the CS10.

Does anyone have an opinion/experience with the G-Vision S3000 monitor?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

1929chrysler said:


> I had my demo today. Being at the Ridgid corporate facilities is like being a kid on Christmas morning!
> 
> I was not impressed with the RM 200. I've read great things about picture quality and such but in all honesty it did not seem to have enough light to make out much detail in a 4" PVC line. Even the rep said the lighting is better on the mini.
> 
> ...


If I could only have one camera,, I'd go full, I had the full size for the last 10 years. I've only had the mini for the last 4 months. (didn't like the rm much either) I love the mini. But I've had a couple jobs where I couldn't get the mini out to where it needed to be. Maybe with tons of water I could have. But more drama. But got there with the full size
If you do mostly 4 and 6 inch then full size for sure. Imo
I love my G vision. Compared to the Cs 10 the picture was clearer. No need for a sun shade. 
I did a camera job for another plumber this week and while he was on a pitch of the roof and looking from about 15ft away with a bright sun out,, the picture was as sharp as can be,,, 
He was taken aback.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Can the G-Vision stand up on it's own during use or does it need to be on the camera? I prefer the camera on it's side when possible. Darn good looking resolution.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Holy crap that's a nice picture! I can count yur nose hairs from my phone!


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Can the G-Vision stand up on it's own during use or does it need to be on the camera? I prefer the camera on it's side when possible. Darn good looking resolution.


Look at the first and 2nd pic. The outer cover that say gvision on it comes off and then becomes the stand in pic 2. The silver round tighteners are aluminium. See how the monitor is resting at an angle. And the sun was directly over my left shoulder. 
Mine has the rechargeable battery pack installed. I plug it into cig lighter via a transformer. And vola am ready for an easy set up. When charged lasts least 1.5- 2 hrs. Fits nicely behind my passenger seat, easy to get at to plug in etc.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

And for you apple fans,,, it will download directly to any apple product. They haven't figured out Android yet. And that's me,, no biggy,,, It records to a thumb drive, and then I either burn a disc or I can upload to you tube. 
I'm going to get an I touch soon.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So what is the GVision? Does it do anything the CS10 can't? Or is it just a cheaper knock off?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Will said:


> So what is the GVision? Does it do anything the CS10 can't? Or is it just a cheaper knock off?


Cheaper knock off?? 
An alternative choice is how I would choose to word it. 
I put it next to the Ridgid and liked it better. Price wasn't an issue.


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Doesn't seem like a cheap unit to me. I talked to the manufacturer today. He is going to send me multiple contacts of people who own them so I can get more feedback. There is one guy in Hawaii who owns over 20 units!

Thank you plungerman for your feedback. I appreciate it.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Your welcome, my pleasure. A great Co. They gave me a loaner locator while ridgid and I decide on what direction to go. New board or new locator.


----------

